# First Oil & Filter Change



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

I looked through the OM for the recommended milage for the first oil change and all it mentioned was that the driver info panel would let me know when it was time. I always thought that the initial oil & filter change should be made at a much shorter interval than post break-in changes. Does anyone have any suggestions on the mileage for the first oil change or do I let the driver info panel tell me?

Thanks


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Do it at 1000 so any leftover machining oil gets removed from your system.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I initially changed my oil at 1000 miles and then again at 3500 using the free oil change tickets I got from the dealer. I then switched to a good synthetic oil at 6000 miles (Amsoil 0W-30, Mobil 1 0W-40, Royal Purple 5W-30, etc). This is a good time to change the transmission (M6 only) and differential fluids also. I recommend Royal Purple 85W-140 (need 2 gts) for the differential. It does not need any friction modifier and owners report it quiets the rear end and improves the limited slip differential (LSD) performance. I'd also use RP Syncromax in the transmission (4.6 quarts). It is designed for manual transmissions. You will get much smoother shifting. RP is available at your local NAPA store. I've also read that GM automatic transmissions do best if you use regular transmission fluid vice the synthetics.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

After Break-in of 505 miles , I also Changed the oil/filter at 1052 miles . My belief was always to make the first oil change at 500 miles on all my previous cars so I doubled it for Mobil One. The Oil change was FREE at the dealership were I bought it (actually they claim FREE oil changes for the life of the car). Cost would have been $55 +- for 6.5 qrts of Mobil 1 ... BTW the service writer said with my mostly highway miles I could probably go till 6000 miles till the next change. MY feelings at this point is that Mobil 1 and 5000 miles between changes seems correct. 

What are others owners getting for M1 mileage before the electronic reminder says it's time to service ???


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

I, too, changed @ 1000 miles.

I will change again @ 3500, then around 8500 (we'll see). 

For my extended warranty, I have to change @ MFG recommended service intervals. In carefully reading the manual, all it says to do is change when the car tells you to. I imagine my typical interval (5k miles using Mobil 1 5W30) will be more often than the sensor tells me to. I wish it had an oil life display (like my GTP has) instead of only the dummy light.


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

*My first oil change and I'm impressed*

Right or wrong I waited till almost 3k to change my oil. Did so today at 29xx miles. Mobil 1 5w30 K&N H1007 oil filter. First it was relatively easy. Not as easy as the 02 V6 Camaro but much easier than my 94 4.6L Tbird and much easier than any V8 GM product I've ever driven.

I hadn't actually looked under the goat yet as I was still so impressed with everything topside. I had heard mention of the skid plate but I'm impressed. Easy to remove but sturdy look. Everything underneath impressed me compared to the 02 camaro and all my previous cars... Seems to look like everything was built strong/tough, thought out.. i was impressed that the socket that fit the skid plate was the same size as the oil drain plug... In the US the engineer who let that happen would be fired lol.... Everyday I'm more and more impressed by this new breed of goat. 

Course, I never thought I'd pay so much to get my oil changed and still have to crawl under there myself.. but.. cheap insurance.... engine life thingy or not.. i'm changing at 3k unless a really good convincing argument comes along. 

I'm old and stuck in my ways I guess.. 

I plan to put synthetics in trans next time and the diff also (dealer suggested 7500 for diff.. figure it won't hurt to do it at 6k... 

Just next project is wading thru the different brands to get my opinion of the right choice.

I'm love my goat.. so glad I didn't buy a pony.


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

Oh and if anyone wonders what my goat looks like... just look at SJAndrew... I'll get pictures up soon but,, honestly it's stock and you have to admit all quicksilver metallic m6 black interior goats without tinted windows look the same lol


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

I normally do my first change at about 1000 miles, and then follow the manufacturers recommendation after that. I feel better getting the initial change done just to make sure any stuff left over from the initial break in of the car is removed, either from the oil pan or the filter. :cheers


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

The 1000 mile oil change reasoning seems sound to me. The first 500 miles is where most of the "wear in" metal debris occurs from the rings getting set and a bit more comes from the liners and and a small amount from the bearings and valve train. Changing at 1000 miles should get most new engines past this stage with the oil filter still able to clean the oil without bypassing. Changing again at 3500 miles, as SJ suggested couldn't hurt either.

Anyway, that is what I've always done with new engines in cars I have owned and have had good luck with them. So, with that experience and recommendations I received on this forum, I changed the oil in my goat at 1027 miles. The reason I asked the question in the first place was that I thought it very unusual that the OM didn't mention that the initial change interval should occur before the oil change light came on. Not a good practice IMHO.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Mobil 1*

So what's a good buy for a quart of Mobil 1? Today I picked up a 6 pack at the local Pep Boys for 4.49 a Qt. (with a coupon) I see its normally 5.54 a Qt. I went to a few other auto parts places and they are all charging in the 5.50 range. Any other good grade synthetics out there for less expensive?


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

I bought a 5 quart container of Mobil 1 for 19.97 at Walmart along with 2 additional quarts for 4.88 each.. That's the best price I've seen. Much better than Autozone (where I picked up a K&N oil filter for 12.99... only place in town that stocks them).


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

goatsandstrats said:


> I bought a 5 quart container of Mobil 1 for 19.97 at Walmart along with 2 additional quarts for 4.88 each.. That's the best price I've seen. Much better than Autozone (where I picked up a K&N oil filter for 12.99... only place in town that stocks them).


Guess where I'm headed.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

GTO judge said:


> Any other good grade synthetics out there for less expensive?


I can't quote prices online, but I will say that the AMSOIL Preferred Customer Program prices for the AMSOIL SAE Synthetic 5w30 are lower than what you have posted above and the AMSOIL consistently outperforms Mobil 1 in testing, both independent lab and used oil analysis.
Comparative Oil Test
AMSOIL vs Mobile 1 Oil Test

If you are interested in the Preferred Customer Program and have any questions, please don't hesitate to drop me a line at [email protected].
:cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

1st oil and filter change was done at 2k using a K&N filter and Royal Purple Racing 21, $8.50 qt (vicosity similar to OEM). A quick dyno run showed 8hp just from the oil! My local speed shop does all work, including oil changes. They only charge $15 bucks for their time plus oil and filter. All the mechs there love the car. It was a slow Saturday so the strapped her down again to see if the oil made a difference for FREE


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

goatsandstrats said:


> I bought a 5 quart container of Mobil 1 for 19.97 at Walmart along with 2 additional quarts for 4.88 each.. That's the best price I've seen. Much better than Autozone (where I picked up a K&N oil filter for 12.99... only place in town that stocks them).


I found K-Mart carries a 4 qt container of Mobil 1 for 18.99. That equates to 4.75 per quart. I've seen it on sale in my area for 4.49 per quart. Regular pricing of it is 5.49 per quart. My dealership has agreed to let me bring them the oil, and filter and they will change it out for me for just the labor cost. I've always changed oil myself but, I've read on here how much of a bastard the skid plate can be to handle so for a few bucks to change it out and dispose of it, well I'll see how it goes. I'm guessing a quart of Mobil 1 at the dealership is probably in the 7-8 dollar a quart range... They want 65.00 to change oil, yea right :willy: I'll check Walmart too, and AMSOIL.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Just did my 1st yesterday @ 570 miles using Mobile 1 5W-30 $4.99 qt @ WAL-MART and AC Delco PF 46 $6.99 Dealer. Now I have a question. Why does the manual and dealer say AC Delco PF 46 and I pulled a PF 44 off the car? Not a big deal but it kind of threw me for a second.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> I found K-Mart carries a 4 qt container of Mobil 1 for 18.99. That equates to 4.75 per quart. I've seen it on sale in my area for 4.49 per quart. Regular pricing of it is 5.49 per quart. My dealership has agreed to let me bring them the oil, and filter and they will change it out for me for just the labor cost. I've always changed oil myself but, I've read on here how much of a bastard the skid plate can be to handle so for a few bucks to change it out and dispose of it, well I'll see how it goes. I'm guessing a quart of Mobil 1 at the dealership is probably in the 7-8 dollar a quart range... They want 65.00 to change oil, yea right :willy: I'll check Walmart too, and AMSOIL.


Walmart charged me $32 including the oil and filter to change mine. They used a decent Fram filter, maybe next time I'll take a better one. Can't beat that price.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*10w-30?*

I know the manual calls for 5w-30, but I got 10w-30. In all my 32 yrs of driving it's all I ever used. The manual does say don't use 40w or higher, nothing mentioned about 10w. It says 5w is the recommend weight. I trust 10w is ok? Anyone see a problem with this for the LS 2?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

vmax said:


> Walmart charged me $32 including the oil and filter to change mine. They used a decent Fram filter, maybe next time I'll take a better one. Can't beat that price.


I know there are places cheaper..... however in many places ya got flunkies workin' in them shops. You know the ones; the guys that will get in your car with crud and grime all over them, grease on their hands, and shoes, and no paper floor mat....And then you get in your car and notice the very grime on the mechanic is now on your seats, floor mats, steering wheel, and dash, etc....... Last week at Pep-Boys I seen a guy bring around someone's car from the service bay to the parking lot... He had more grime on him than probably did the floor ... I cringed at this guy getting out of that car. Had this guy delivered my car to me in that grime ball condition, fireworks would fly....I'm sure there are dealerships that this practice goes on, but from my experiences with different ones over the years, MOST treat your car with more respect than these other shops....I'll pay a few more $ for this service. This goat-o-mine is the pampered one. For my older vehicles, I'd take a chance..Not with the goat.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> I know there are places cheaper..... however in many places ya got flunkies workin' in them shops. You know the ones; the guys that will get in your car with crud and grime all over them, grease on their hands, and shoes, and no paper floor mat....And then you get in your car and notice the very grime on the mechanic is now on your seats, floor mats, steering wheel, and dash, etc....... Last week at Pep-Boys I seen a guy bring around someone's car from the service bay to the parking lot... He had more grime on him than probably did the floor ... I cringed at this guy getting out of that car. Had this guy delivered my car to me in that grime ball condition, fireworks would fly....I'm sure there are dealerships that this practice goes on, but from my experiences with different ones over the years, MOST treat your car with more respect than these other shops....I'll pay a few more $ for this service. This goat-o-mine is the pampered one. For my older vehicles, I'd take a chance..Not with the goat.


Judge, I have been taking both of my cars, whatever they were at the time, to America's oil express for years. They have NEVER spilled oil on the engine, are polite, vacuum the carpet, tire pressure, et al. Took my goat in for its first change. All the pit boys were oogling, everyone loved it. I trust these guys to do it right, they always have, but that oil change cost me almost $70 bills. Hope its worth triple the price.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I've been to the quickie oil change places as well when I got coupons, and I like you have no complaints they did a nice job. I took my 96 ram 4x4 to a tire shop to have tires put on.... The "flunkie" that got in my truck scraped my truck on the wall as he was driving it in the shop. He had to have felt,and heard this....nothing was said. When I got the truck home I began to wash it.... then I saw it...... on the passenger side the whole length of the bed.... a scrape with the paint of the building still on the truck.. I drove it back and asked to see the manager... he told me no way would one of my mechanics do this... I said stand with over here (at the overhead door) I drove my truck over and parked it..... the paint on the truck matched the paint on the building, so did the scratch on the building.... He then said to me "We'll take care of it..." My point.... 5 min's before I showed it to him he defended his guy without even looking at the truck... There are great oil change shops out there and I know there are many conscience workers in them shops but there is ALWAYS 1 in them shops that is a "Gilligan." I am in no way condemning all the Walmart, and Pep Boy's etc workers because the good out weigh the bad.... For my luck I'd get that 1 guy.....For my Goat I think I'll play it safe.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> I know the manual calls for 5w-30, but I got 10w-30. In all my 32 yrs of driving it's all I ever used. The manual does say don't use 40w or higher, nothing mentioned about 10w. It says 5w is the recommend weight. I trust 10w is ok? Anyone see a problem with this for the LS 2?


I take mine to a Chevy dealer. He was great at working on the Corvette, and we have Corvette motors, so it seemed like a good thing. They use 10w 30. The service advisor told me that in climates where the temperatures are almost always over 30 GM recomends to them to use 10w-30. Also if the temperature goes above 100 it is recomended to use 10w oil. 
They charge $61 but every 5 th oil change is free. It works out to 49 an oil change, and I can say the services were performed at a GM garage when I sell it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I take mine to a Chevy dealer. He was great at working on the Corvette, and we have Corvette motors, so it seemed like a good thing. They use 10w 30. The service advisor told me that in climates where the temperatures are almost always over 30 GM recomends to them to use 10w-30. Also if the temperature goes above 100 it is recomended to use 10w oil.
> They charge $61 but every 5 th oil change is free. It works out to 49 an oil change, and I can say the services were performed at a GM garage when I sell it.


That's what I always heard when using regular oil. With the LS2 I wanted to make sure. Thanks :cheers


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

GTO judge said:


> I know the manual calls for 5w-30, but I got 10w-30. In all my 32 yrs of driving it's all I ever used. The manual does say don't use 40w or higher, nothing mentioned about 10w. It says 5w is the recommend weight. I trust 10w is ok? Anyone see a problem with this for the LS 2?


GTO Judge, 
The AMSOIL Online Product Application Guide, which is based on data obtained from the manufacturer, shows that a 10w30 is suitable above 0F, so you should be fine in the summer. In the winter, you might want to go back to a 5w30 or 0w30 which will perform better when cold. As an FYI, there is a band of viscosity that meets the 30 weight definition. The AMSOIL 5w30 is near the upper end of the band, whereas the Mobil 1 5w30 is near the bottom (e.g. it is "thinner"). 

The old addage to minimize the difference between the hot and cold viscosity ratings isn't as important with a good synthetic as it used to be with petroleum based oils. AMSOIL does not need to add any modifiers to its oils to allow them to meet 5w standard cold, and 30w standard hot. The AMSOIL 10w30 is about 2-3% higher in viscosity than the 5w30 across the board in temp. :cheers


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

*Answers and More Answers*



Cottonfarmer said:


> I looked through the OM for the recommended milage for the first oil change and all it mentioned was that the driver info panel would let me know when it was time. I always thought that the initial oil & filter change should be made at a much shorter interval than post break-in changes. Does anyone have any suggestions on the mileage for the first oil change or do I let the driver info panel tell me?
> 
> Thanks



I will be changing my oil tomorrow at about 1300 miles. I had planned to change it last week but the rain just kept coming down.

I think I'll just stick with the owner's manual and go with Mobil 1 5W-30.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Wizard Of Iz said:


> I will be changing my oil tomorrow at about 1300 miles. I had planned to change it last week but the rain just kept coming down.
> 
> I think I'll just stick with the owner's manual and go with Mobil 1 5W-30.


just had my oil changed for the 2nd time (first was free) with synth. cost me $91 at the dealership. :willy: . wal mart any one?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> just had my oil changed for the 2nd time (first was free) with synth. cost me $91 at the dealership. :willy: . wal mart any one?


I'd say you were gouged BAD 

My delearrship told me 65.00 + tax

I ended up taking my own oil and K&N filter to them and they just charged me labor.....15.95 + tax.

Perhaps your dealer would do the same?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> I'd say you were gouged BAD
> 
> My delearrship told me 65.00 + tax
> 
> ...


i also had my 6000 mile mant done. they said $74 just for reg oil change/mant check.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i also had my 6000 mile mant done. they said $74 just for reg oil change/mant check.


ahhhhhhhh ok..... I saved almost 30.00 by taking oil and filter myself. And being Walmart has 5qt jugs of Mobil 1 for 19.99 I'll be able to save a couple more. 

I know they don't have Chinese Kids filling those bottles for 3 cents an hour.... Probably Mexican's


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> ahhhhhhhh ok..... I saved almost 30.00 by taking oil and filter myself. And being Walmart has 5qt jugs of Mobil 1 for 19.99 I'll be able to save a couple more.
> 
> I know they don't have Chinese Kids filling those bottles for 3 cents an hour.... Probably Mexican's


 :lol:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i did ask the dealer and they said yes i can bring my own oil and filter


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Moble 1 and "Green" high-flow air filter @ 500 miles.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

*First Change*

First change went smooth.

7 quarts Mobil 1 5W-30 @ $5.39 = $37.73
1 Purolator Pure One 14006 filter @ $5.99

Knowing it was done right = Priceless


By the way .... no loss of oil prior to the change and still took 6.5 quarts even with the front up on ramps.


----------



## Radartek (Sep 10, 2005)

*My first change - Pennzoil Platinum Full Synthetic*

I just changed my oil on my goat for the first time today at 2,500 miles. I was kinda aprehensive, like sending my kid to kindergarten for the first time. I took it to Jiffy Lube and was absolutely insistent that they show me the specs for their Pennzoil Platinum Full Synthetic 5W-30W http://www.pennzoilplatinum.com/ . I had them show me documentation that it met the GM 4718M standard and had the American Petroleum Institute Certified "Starburst" For Gasoline Engines. Only after they showed me this did I allow them near my GTO.

They were all crowded around the car the whole time and asked me tons of questions about it. I received very good service from them and got out of the door for 65.77 inc tax. Their description of service showed:

Signature SVC Full Synthetic 54.99
Oil Filter #PZ48 0.00
PZL Synthetic 5W30 6.99

Looks like the price of the oil was included in the Signature Service line. Anyways, I'm pretty happy but will consider doing it myself next time with Royal Purple. I hear so many good things about that oil.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Radartek said:


> I just changed my oil on my goat for the first time today at 2,500 miles. I was kinda aprehensive, like sending my kid to kindergarten for the first time. I took it to Jiffy Lube and was absolutely insistent that they show me the specs for their Pennzoil Platinum Full Synthetic 5W-30W http://www.pennzoilplatinum.com/ . I had them show me documentation that it met the GM 4718M standard and had the American Petroleum Institute Certified "Starburst" For Gasoline Engines. Only after they showed me this did I allow them near my GTO.
> 
> They were all crowded around the car the whole time and asked me tons of questions about it. I received very good service from them and got out of the door for 65.77 inc tax. Their description of service showed:
> 
> ...


Double check your oil level!!!! Most techs are familiar with the LS1 and know to put in 6 qts, but the LS2 needs almost 7 to get completely full.


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

I just had mine done at an oil change shop and it looks like they correctly knew how much oil to put in as the receipt shows 6.6 quarts of Mobil 1 5W30.

What do you guys think about the Pennzoil PZ48 oil filter?

EDIT: I read somewhere that Pennzoil oil filters are made by Fram. If this is true, I think I want to avoid these as I have heard bad things about Fram.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

changed oil at 900, couldn't find a new filter in time but brought in my own oil, dealer charged me $15 to do the change and the cost of their filter.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Radartek said:


> I just changed my oil on my goat for the first time today at 2,500 miles. I was kinda aprehensive, like sending my kid to kindergarten for the first time. I took it to Jiffy Lube and was absolutely insistent that they show me the specs for their Pennzoil Platinum Full Synthetic 5W-30. ...
> 
> Anyways, I'm pretty happy but will consider doing it myself next time with Royal Purple. I hear so many good things about that oil.


FYI, the Penzoil Platinum performed at what I would consider below average in this independent lab test commissioned by AMSOIL in Nov 2005: Comparative Motor Oil Test.

I've also not been very impressed with the Royal Purple used oil analysis reports I've seen despite the hype on that oil. For those that prefer and trust a mainstream oil, I'd use Mobil 1 before I used Royal Purple. :cheers


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I am new to this form, but I am an old synthetic oil user. Does anyone read the information about synthetic oil? What I read thus far, everyone is acting like synthetic is like dino. NOT THE SAME. NOT At ALL. The way that synthetics deal with byproducts of combustion are totally different. You are wasting a lot of oil for nothing. Amsoil, Royal Purple have done their research, listen to them. Synthetic oil is a great invention, starting with the Germans in WW2 followed by the jet age where synthetic was the only oil that could stand up to the high temps. Learn about your product. It is awesome.

UdnUdnGTO


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

Did my first oil change at 500 miles(assembly lube,metal shavings cannot be good for an engine no matter what type you use).....I have been a die hard Mobil 1 user for years so thats what I use


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I did my first oil change at 1,500 miles and the second at 3,000 miles. Then I will get it done every 3,000 miles or 3 months which ever comes first. I found that the dealer is the cheapest place to get it done with a Mobile 1 synthetic. Not all the dealerships charge the same price. The one that I happen to buy the car from only charges me $49.95, where as other dealerships charge as much as $69.95. I have been told that a local vette dealer charges over $100.00 for the same LS2 engine. I sugest that you shop around.


----------

